# WLAN Probleme bei Speedport W922V



## Sprint (28. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier an einem Speedport W922V und bin schier am verzweifeln. Eine konstante WLAN Verbindung ist praktisch unmöglich. Ein konstanter Datenstrom ist nur mal für ein paar Minuten möglich. Ansonsten liegt die Geschwindigkeit zwischen 0 und 3-400 kBit. Auch vollständige Abbrüche für mehrere Minuten kommen vor. Das WLAN Signal selbst kommt in voller Stärke und es hilft auch nicht, wenn man sich direkt vor den Router stellt. Auch eine Reduzierung auf das 5 Ghz Band brachte keine Besserung. Die Internetverbindung an sich ist nicht das Problem. Schließt man sich per Kabel an, hat man konstant volle Geschwindigkeit.

Ok, die Rechner finden in der Umgebung zwischen 10 und 15 Netze, aber das ist in Großstädten doch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Hat da jemand eine Idee dazu? Könnte das ein Hardwarefehler im Router sein? Kennt jemand sowas und hat einen Tip dazu?

Danke schon mal im Voraus,
Sprint


----------



## basti1012 (28. Juni 2021)

Wenn mehere Geräte im Netzt sind, würde ich alle aus machen und dann jeden einzeln anmachen um zu schauen, ob sich was ändert.

Hatte mal so was Ähnliches.
Alle PCs hatten ein dauert download von 20.000 kb.
Nachdem alles aus wahr konnte ich mit nacheinander anschalten den Problem-Laptop finden.
Hatte das Netzwerk Kabel im Laptop obwohl ich mit WLAN verbunden wahr.
Das hatte Probleme gemacht.

Weitere Ideen.


> Befindet sich ein WLAN-Accesspoint und/oder ein Repeater im Heimnetzwerk? Falls ja, bitte diesen einmal testweise vom Netz nehmen und einen neuen Verbindungsversuch wagen.





> - Übertragunsstandarts ac, n g etc. ausprobiert
> - feste Sendekanäle eingestellt (kein Konflikt mit dritten)
> - 5 GHz ausgeschaltet
> - Telekom Sicherheitseinstellungen deaktiviert( falls du da Kunde bist )
> ...


----------



## Sprint (29. Juni 2021)

Es scheint am 5 GHz Band gelegen zu haben. Seit ich auf 2.8 GHz gewechselt habe, ist die Geschwindigkeit auch nur mäßig besser geworden, aber immerhin deutlich stabiler. Minutenlange Aussetzer hatte ich nicht mehr.
An alles mögliche hatte ich gedacht, aber nicht an die 5 GHz. Gilt doch eigentlich als besser...

Vielen Dank für deine Tips!


----------



## basti1012 (30. Juni 2021)

Deine Geschwindigkeit ist so bei 400KB , hast du in #1 ja geschrieben.
Auch nur über W-LAN, wenn du LAN Kabel in PC/Laptop steckst hast du volle Geschwindigkeit?

Ich kenne dein Router zwar nicht , aber einige Router haben die Möglichkeiten angeschlossene W-LAN Geräte nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Downstream zu geben.
Schau da mal nach , nicht das du da irgendwo deine Geräte gedrosselt hast.

W-LAN Geräte mit Windows 10 können oder werden auch irgendwie gedrosselt.
Netzwerkdrosselung in Windows deaktivieren

Wie viele Geräte hast du den auf den Router laufen?
Welche Bandbreite hat dein Anschluss überhaupt?


----------



## Sprint (30. Juni 2021)

Das ist ein 50.000er Anschluß und mit Kabel habe ich auch die volle Leistung.

Im Netz sind max. 3 Mac und 2 iPhone, aber nie alle gleichzeitig aktiv. Datenmäßig überlastet ist das Netz mit Sicherheit nicht. Gedrosselt ist auch nichts und bis vor kurzem waren es die normalen Standardeinstellungen. 

Durch die Reduzierung auf 2,8 GHz wurde die Stabilität deutlich besser und manchmal erreiche ich auch 30-40% der max. Geschwindigkeit. Das ist jetzt was, mit dem man zumindest leben kann. Ich bin nur von daheim besseres gewohnt.


----------



## basti1012 (30. Juni 2021)

Habe noch was gefunden was vielleicht hilft:





Noch nee Idee:
Im Route hast du noch nee Einstellung mit *immer online* oder *Automatisch trennen.*
Das könnte das rausfliegen erklären


----------



## Sprint (30. Juni 2021)

Das ist es nicht. Es ist das 5 GHz Band, das die Probleme macht. Denn auch damit alleine war es nicht besser. Mit 2,4 alleine geht es.


----------



## basti1012 (30. Juni 2021)

Fehlt nur noch die volle Bandbreite?
Ruf doch mal die Hotline von Telekom an.
Die können auf den Router zugreifen und sehen, ob da irgendwas falsch läuft.
Die können mehr sehen wie die Endkunden.

Oder mal an PC die Netzwerkdiagnose laufen lassen, das kann auch mögliche Probleme finden.
Ich bin jetzt am Ende des Themas angekommen.
Falls du mal was genaueres rausgefunden hast , oder die Hotline konnte helfen, dann sag Bitte Bescheid was es war.
PS:
Hast du den Übertragunsstandard eingestellt ?

802.11 b*    ca 11 Mbps*
802.11 g*    ca 54 Mbps*
802.11 n   * ca 300/450 Mbps*
802.11 ac   *ca 1300 Mbps*

MFG Basti


----------



## Sprint (30. Juni 2021)

Werde ich machen.

Ich habe aber langsam den Verdacht, daß der Router ein Problem hat. Denn im Moment ist ein Macbook per Kabel dran, mein iMac funktioniert und mein eigenes Macbook fliegt nach ca. 10-15 Minuten raus. Das WLAN Signal ist voll da, habe aber keine Verbindung nach draußen. Nach einem Neustart geht es wieder für gut 10 Minuten bevor es wieder rausfliegt.


----------



## Sprint (1. Juli 2021)

Das Ganze hat sich jetzt in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst. Mit einer neuen Firmware waren alle Probleme weg. Wir sind bloß nicht früher auf die Idee gekommen, da der Router sich eigentlich selbst updaten sollte.


----------

